#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   antibiotika und sport >

## clowz

hallo, überall hört man ja dass man während der zeit in der man antibiotika nimmt, keinen sport ausüben sollte, "da das auf herz schlägt". 
nun hab ich eine lokale entzündung an einen meiner waden die zwar nicht allzuhübsch ist, und mir mein hausarzt für 5 tage augmentin 1g 2* täglich verschrieben hat. auf dem beipack zettel ist nichts von einer negativen kombination zw. sport und antibiotika zu lesen, kann ich denn nun, sport machen, oder doch nicht ? (wie gesagt die entzündung ist lokal, ich bin gesamtgesundheitlich eigenltich gar nicht davon beeinträchtigt, es war so eine art weichteilödem oder warze, genau weiss ichs nicht, die ich durch fortwährendes drauf herumkratzen zur entzündung gebracht hab)  
mfg, klaus

----------


## dreamchaser

Das bezieht sich eher auf die Tatsache, dass alle möglichen Infekte eine Herzmuskelentzündung zur Folge haben können bzw. hervorrufen können. Und bei einer fulminanten Herzmuskelentzündung sollte man besser keinen Sport machen, da die Herzleistung durch eine solche Entzündung stark eingeschränkt werden kann.
Von einer direkten Wirkung des Antibiotikums auf den Herzmuskel ist mir nichts bekannt (zumindest nichts was für alle Antibiotika zutrifft).
Da es sich um eine Infektion des Muskels handelt, denke ich mal dass etwas Sportkarenz der ganzen Sache nicht so sehr schadet.

----------


## clowz

so nachdem ich allen bedenken und ratschlägen zum trotz, doch etwas sport gemacht hab, hatte ich 2 tage hohes fieber (~39,7) und 5 tage lang erhöhte temperatur und hab folglich 7 tage das bett gehütet. wirklich einen auslöser fand mein hausarzt nicht, nur meine blutwerte (leber und entzündungswerte betreffend) waren besorgniserregend, sind aber nach einer wiederholten blutabnahme am tag 11 wieder zur normalität zurückgekehrt. 
also ob das jetzt wirklich etwas mit dem antibiotika und sport zu tun hatte ist nicht vollends geklärt, es ist auch gut möglich dass es einfach pech war, da man ja nicht wirklich einen auslöser oder eine krankheit feststellen konnte, für mich ist aber somit klar dass ich das nicht nochmal eingeh, die 2,5 wochen trainingspause haben mich doch einiges an substanz gekostet  :Smiley:

----------

